# wrapping which lead to box world



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2009)

Such great helpers NOT


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2009)

box world































They are currently chasing each other in and out of the boxes LOL


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Great pics.,especialy the ones of them in the boxes as if to say "am I not meant to be in here". :lol:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

haha awww they`re awesome!! my boy loves boxes too, as soon as the item is out twix is in (actually he`s usually in before i get the thing entirely out lol)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures, made me smile,


----------



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

In the words of Nefertiti "I never understand it when humans get each other "presents" they always throw away the best part of it!" x

 Cats rule ! Great pics. :thumbup1:


----------



## Weebles (Nov 4, 2009)

Aww they are both so stunning, especially really love your torties markings!

total cuteness

:


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2009)

Nala's the torty and simbas my big boy, it's so hard to get a nice photo of Nala cause of her facial patches she often looks like shes grumpy but shes the soppy'est purr girl in the world. 
They are still playing in the boxes tonight except it has moved to the middle of the living room as i had to iron my uniforn last night and the plug was by box world.


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

Lovely piccies of your beautiful babies.

Cats are soooo nosey, they have to know what everything is. 

My two always have to sniff every item that I take home, even my new book didn't escape being rubbed/head butted by them.


----------



## jazel (Nov 25, 2009)

the cats are so funny.. they're so adorable!! i love cats but i do't have one.. its no good for my brother who has asthma.. too bad..


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

There lovely pics, they look like there having so much fun.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

They are gorgeous cats and the pics made me smile


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Super cute! They always know how to get into things though.


----------

